# First 9 Minutes from "Star Trek 2" Leaked Online



## Colonel Faulkner (1. Januar 2013)

Preview

Abgefilmt aus einer IMAX Vorstellung, ist bestimmt schnell weg... schaut gar nicht mal schlecht aus.


----------



## criss vaughn (1. Januar 2013)

Super cool  Sieht schick aus, freu mich auf den Film


----------



## DjTomCat (1. Januar 2013)

Hab Vorschau schon im Kino gesehen vom Star Trek 2. Sah wirklich interessant aus und das ganze gib's dann auch noch in 3D.

Ich freue mich schon drauf wenn er raus kommt.


----------



## tigersuit (4. Januar 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, was ich schlimmer fand; das nervige Gekichere oder den dämlichen, völlig überdrehten Actionfilm. Letzteres hab ich ja zumindest erwartet


----------

